# Clé Wi-Fi USB 2.0 et port USB 1.1



## G34 (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Le fait qu'une clé USB Wi-Fi *USB 2.0* D-Link DWL-G122 (annoncée "_Mac compatible_" sur l'emballage) soit connectée à un "_ancien_" iBook G3 700 MHz (USB 1.1) peut-t-il vraiment poser un problème, comme indiqué sur l'emballage?
Quelqu'un a-t-il testé ce type de configuration?
Merci de vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Si tu branches un p&#233;riph&#233;rique USB2 sur un port USB1, &#231;a va fonctionner mais &#224; vitesse r&#233;duite.
Dans ton cas, &#231;a fonctionnera, mais tu auras au maximum un d&#233;bit de 12Mbits (max th&#233;orique de l'USB1).


----------



## G34 (5 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse. Donc un débit plus faible (je ne veux pas dire de bêtises, mais n'est-ce pas à peu près le débit de l'ancienne carte Airport?), mais pas d'autres "petites" contrariétés dues au port USB?


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2006)

A priori non.

Tous ceux qui sont dans ce cas (sur Mac et sur PC) et qui en parlent sur les forums francophones et anglo-saxons disent que &#231;a fonctionnent bien, &#224; part un d&#233;bit limit&#233; &#224; 11Mbps.


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2006)

G34 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Donc un débit plus faible (je ne veux pas dire de bêtises, mais n'est-ce pas à peu près le débit de l'ancienne carte Airport?), mais pas d'autres "petites" contrariétés dues au port USB?


 
Attention, un port USB partage le débit global entre les diffréents périphériques qui y sont reliés, et à parts égales.

Si tu as sur ce même port usb un autre périphérique (le clavier par exemple), chaque périphérique se verra réservé 6 mégabit/s sur les 12...

et si tu as déjà clavier ET souris, alors chaque périphérique, et donc ta clé WiFi ne pourra utiliser que 4 mégabit/s !!!

Si tu as 2 ports usb sur ton Mac (regardes dans info système), essaie d'en réserver un à a clé WiFi et branches les autres périphériques USB sur l'autre port


----------



## G34 (5 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu as 2 ports usb sur ton Mac (regardes dans info système), essaie d'en réserver un à a clé WiFi et branches les autres périphériques USB sur l'autre port



Pas de problème, le iBook G3 700 MHz en a deux.


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2006)

Attention... ne pas confondre 2 rpises USB et 2 ports USB...

Sur mon iMac G4, j'ai 3 rpises USb &#224; l'arri&#232;re, mais 2 ports sur la carte m&#232;re (donc sur les 3 prises, 2 sont sur le m&#234;me port, la 3&#232;me est toute seule sur son port)


----------



## G34 (5 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Attention... ne pas confondre 2 rpises USB et 2 ports USB...
> 
> Sur mon iMac G4, j'ai 3 rpises USb à l'arrière, mais 2 ports sur la carte mère (donc sur les 3 prises, 2 sont sur le même port, la 3ème est toute seule sur son port)



Au temps pour moi.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2006)

Regarde dans les infos système, tu verra le nombre de ports dont tu disposes


----------



## G34 (7 Septembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Regarde dans les infos système, tu verra le nombre de ports dont tu disposes



Merci. Finalement, j'ai branché cette clé sur mon iBook. J'ai installé le pilote 10.3 fourni sur le CD. A l'usage, je constate une connexion de bonne qualité, mais instable. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème? Y a-t-il une solution?
Merci de vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas testé cette clé en ce qui me concerne.


Avec la Sagem XG703A, je n'ai aucun problème quand je la branche sur mon Mac.

Par contre, j'ai depuis quelques mois une instabilité de la connexion quand elle est branchée sur mon PC. Il y a des coupures systématiques après quelques minutes de fonctionnement. Avant ça marchait bien. Je note que maintenant, il y a de très nombreux points d'accès Wifi accessibles dans mon quartier (plus d'une vingtaine certains jours).

Cela me fait dire que les causes de cette instabilité sont donc très probablement à la fois extérieures (environnement Wifi) et intérieures (logicielles).


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (7 Septembre 2006)

G34 a dit:


> Merci. Finalement, j'ai branch&#233; cette cl&#233; sur mon iBook. J'ai install&#233; le pilote 10.3 fourni sur le CD. A l'usage, je constate une connexion de bonne qualit&#233;, mais instable. Quelqu'un a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; eu ce probl&#232;me? Y a-t-il une solution?
> Merci de vos &#233;ventuelles r&#233;ponses.



Chez moi c'est moins instable depuis que j'ai raccord&#233; le cable et le socle (qui supporte la cl&#233; en position verticale) &#224; mon iBook G3. Mais &#224; l'allumage du MAC, il faut parfois retirer le cable USB et le rebrancher pour relancer la connection  ...


----------

